# I messed up and I'm not proud



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I was talking to a friend of a friend over time and started to develop feelings for him. 
There is more to this but I'm such an idiot and guilt is getting the best of me. I haven't been able to eat.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Stop talking to him.

Right now.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

You need to stop your affair. Do it now. I can see why you posted this thread a few days ago.

I know 2 wrongs don't make a right but

People who have had affairs because their WS had one will tell you it only makes the pain worse. Ask JoeKidd and Matt Matt


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Aren't you a betrayed spouse? 

You can stop right now. Please do so.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You can get yourself out of this! We will support you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes I'm a BS. 
I know. Thank you. 
I'm ashamed of myself and the rest of the story.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

lovemylife26 said:


> Yes I'm a BS.
> I know. Thank you.
> I'm ashamed of myself and the rest of the story.


I understand the lure of a new person. I know it well. But you undertand the pain of being betrayed, and you have to believe me-- you might not be able to forgive yourself if you go further into this. 

It doesn't sound like you've done anything wrong, but the climate seems pretty dangerous. Do whatever you need to do to stop this path you're on.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

one would think I did something wrong.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Who is "one"? And what is it you have done? Your post says that you have begun to develop feelings for another man... is that the extent of it? Because if it is, it seems pretty tame to me.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

story is in PMS
vanguard, it depends on who knows the story. I'm one.


----------

